# Ronda Matic? Nos Movts Cased In Mp



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

as in value & reliability? seen in o&w mp case on auction site Â£65 , any thoughts chaps, dont mind as a cheap beater will this movt support mkii mod parts?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I bought one of these last year. It was from Trias through a German dealer. It looks like an O&W, same sort of dial, hands and fake military markings on the back. The Ronda-Matic is an automatic that does not hack. The price I paid, as I recall, was similar to what you said. The watch looks good but has a problem. It will sometimes stop. It has done this on my wrist and sitting in a drawer. Give it a couple of taps and it goes again. Mine came with a two year warranty, I just have not sent it back yet.










This has been my experience. I don't know if it is common.

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

w.h.s said:


> as in value & reliability? seen in o&w mp case on auction site Â£65 , any thoughts chaps, dont mind as a cheap beater will this movt support mkii mod parts?


Nope....

The MK11 made parts are based around the ETA 2824 for dial posts/diameters etc....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It's interesting that a MP with yet another movement has been found. I've got the O&W iterations with AS 2063 and ETA 2801. Roy sells these and the ETA 2824 version. However, I have never heard of a Rondamatic version. I'm not sure if the case is the same though.

IIRC, MWC used to sell watches almost identical to the O&W Valjoux 7765 chronographs. However, I note that they no longer stock any.


----------

